# How to get many sunglasses



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I have several pairs in my MH and still I often find myself on sightseeing without any. So if the sun is too strong I buy another cheap pair.









I counted and would have 5 pairs if I hadn't sat on one. Which is why I get the cheap ones only.

How many do I need before I start storing atleast one pair in my handbag? 0


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

My wife has about 8 pairs of cheap reading glasses and still manages to be in a room without a pair.
I bought her one of those cords to go around her neck but she couldn't get on with it so its still a case of me having to find her a pair every time she walks into a different room.


'Where's me glasses?'


'I'll get 'em' :lol:




Pete


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Didn't want to put the number of glasses as well as tea towels i found when clearing out the van. 4 pairs prescription sunglasses, can see out of 3 pairs but only one with current script that doesn't give me a headache. 1 pair driving only glasses ( I use variofocals) 4 pairs normal glasses, 3 sets of clip on sunglasses great for when going through a tunnel, just flick them up or down as required 2 pairs of night vision, wear over normal specs and i pair of night vision clip ons.
Think the charity optician might be due for a donation lol

Sue


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I forgot my clip on sunglasses, Sue - but you are still far ahead! :surprise::laugh:


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Christine600 said:


> I forgot my clip on sunglasses, Sue - but you are still far ahead! :surprise::laugh:


Why is it I can never find any when I need them though lol
Sue


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

suedew said:


> ............4 pairs prescription sunglasses, can see out of 3 pairs but only one with current script that doesn't give me a headache. 1 pair driving only glasses ( I use variofocals) 4 pairs normal glasses, 3 sets of clip on sunglasses great for when going through a tunnel, just flick them up or down as required 2 pairs of night vision, wear over normal specs and i pair of night vision clip ons.
> Think the charity optician might be due for a donation lol
> 
> Sue


My wife collects sun glasses like shoes too.

For myself, I bung the previous pair of prescription glasses in the van's glove box for European Plod should I ever forget the true spare pair. So don't give 'em all away!

Love my clip on sun glasses too, and wouldn't be without them.


----------

